# Cara Delevingne at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (16x) update



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## Mister Reid (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cara Delevingne at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (13x)*

vielen dank für Cara


----------



## die_pest (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cara Delevingne at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (13x)*

its so sad. 10 years ago angels where allowed to have some kind of female figure. nowadays they are getting thinner and thinner. this one aint pretty at all anymore...


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cara Delevingne at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (13x)*

:thx: für das süße Haserl! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## koftus89 (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cara Delevingne at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (13x)*

wunderschöne post. danke vielmals.


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cara Delevingne at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (13x)*

ist ja niedlich, aber das schwarze Kleidchen hat fast nix woran es sich festhalten kann  :thx:


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cara Delevingne at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (15x) update*

Cara Delevingne attend the after party for the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lavo NYC on November 7, 2012 in New York City


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der Fashion Show! Mehr davon!


----------



## d0p3 (19 Nov. 2012)

super outfits danke


----------



## Taleras (25 Nov. 2012)

süßes mädel
sieht ein bisschen aus wie emma watson
danke fürs posten!

mfg,


----------

